# Black-rapid failure!



## adhocphotographer (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I was snowboarding in the alps the other day, the weather was fantastic so i decided to take my 5Diii with me on my BR sport under my coat. I am a good boarder who rarely falls (unless trying something stupid), so was not concerned with having my camera tucked under my coat. I had the camera locked into the system, but at one point, when opening my coat, the camera somehow got detached and jumped out, bouncing on my board and rolling down the slope for a while before i could catch up! The camera and lens are all fine, thankfully, but my trust in BR is now gone! I have no idea how it got out of the locked loop.

Has anyone else had a problem like this? If not, be careful, it might happen to you, and you might not be as lucky as me (imagine concrete and steps instead of nice soft snow)!

Anyway, happy christmas to you all! And i hope you are having a great day!


----------



## dppaskewitz (Dec 25, 2013)

I find that sometimes I haven't tightened the catch on the spring lever part of the loop on my BR strap. No accidents so far, but it's something to check after putting the camera on the strap (along with making sure the lug is screwed in fully).


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 25, 2013)

The hook came open and it detached?

I would venture to guess that the friction inside your coat worked the little security release loose on the hook so it would allow the clasp to come open. Then the pressure in the jacket allowed the hook itself to open.

When you started your post with "I was snowboarding in the alps....." I could see something happening. Those kind of statements usually do not end well for camera gear.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 25, 2013)

takesome1 said:


> When you started your post with "I was snowboarding in the alps....." I could see something happening. Those kind of statements usually do not end well for camera gear.



+1

The first words that occurred to me were, "Chest harness."


----------



## J.R. (Dec 26, 2013)

Try this ... might work (it did for me)

http://www.martinbaileyphotography.com/2011/05/29/podcast-288-camera-straps-and-safety-measures/


----------



## tolusina (Dec 26, 2013)

On every one of those carry solutions that connect a strap to a loop on a screw attached to the tripod socket that I have seen, the potential for catastrophic failure is designed in.
Proof is that a commonly recommended work around for these carry solutions is the application of Loctite combined with continuous vigilance that the screw has not loosened.

IF the loop was designed to rotate freely relative to the screw that secures that loop to the camera's tripod socket, there would be little to no likely-hood that the loop could unscrew the screw. Unfortunately, of these strap to tripod socket carry solutions I've seen, none have a free to rotate loop.
---
Has anyone ever seen a camera manufacturer's designed and implemented carry solution that used a non rotating ring attached to a tripod socket? How about any camera manufacturer's designed and implemented carry system that used the tripod socket?
Consider that among camera manufacturer's design and engineering staff, there are engineers specialized in optics, others in software, others in electronics. They must also have those on staff that are mechanical and/or structural engineers. Without all these diverse engineering skills applied to our beloved camera products, our cameras would be much more of a kludge than they already are.
Give those engineers credit for considering a plethora of conditions prior to a product reaching our hands, give them credit for knowing and being relatively expert about a whole lot of things the consumer public never thinks about.
---
Whoever designs and sells those tripod screw mounted carry solutions seriously lacks basic mechanical engineering knowledge, they wouldn't even qualify as experienced mechanics.
---
Here are a selection of shoulder bolts..........






If you find a camera carry solution that has it's loop designed to rotate freely about a shoulder bolt, buy it if it suits your other requirements.
---
Here are four BR fasteners........




















All four exhibit a lack of understanding of simple mechanical concepts as applied to the application.
If a randomly applied rotational force is applied to screw threads, thread loosening is inevitable.
If your idea of a good time out with your camera(s) is continually worrying and checking that a screw may have loosened, buy a BR or similar.


---
Neuro, I'm expecting a sarcastic critique of this post from you, please, stifle it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 26, 2013)

tolusina said:


> On every one of those carry solutions that connect a strap to a loop on a screw attached to the tripod socket that I have seen, the potential for catastrophic failure is designed in.
> Proof is that a commonly recommended work around for these carry solutions is the application of Loctite combined with continuous vigilance that the screw has not loosened.
> 
> IF the loop was designed to rotate freely relative to the screw that secures that loop to the camera's tripod socket, there would be little to no likely-hood that the loop could unscrew the screw. Unfortunately, of these strap to tripod socket carry solutions I've seen, none have a free to rotate loop.
> ...



Your post lacks a basic understanding on two points. 

1: The BR loop that mounts to the fastener has a swivel, so, from an engineering point of view, entirely negating your point.

2: The OP did not have the hypothetical issue you talk about, the screw unscrewing, he said "I have no idea how it got *out of the locked loop*"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2013)

tolusina said:


> Has anyone ever seen a camera manufacturer's designed and implemented carry solution that used a non rotating ring attached to a tripod socket? How about any camera manufacturer's designed and implemented carry system that used the tripod socket?
> Consider that among camera manufacturer's design and engineering staff, there are engineers specialized in optics, others in software, others in electronics. They must also have those on staff that are mechanical and/or structural engineers. Without all these diverse engineering skills applied to our beloved camera products, our cameras would be much more of a kludge than they already are.
> Give those engineers credit for considering a plethora of conditions prior to a product reaching our hands, give them credit for knowing and being relatively expert about a whole lot of things the consumer public never thinks about.


Consider that among camera manufacturing company staff, there are also those who specialize in sales and marketing - and their decisions usually trump the engineers and designers. No engineering idea for a carrying strap attachment, no matter how structurally sound, would be allowed to see the light of day if it resulted in the camera – and its logo – hanging upside down behind the owner, rather than upright and proudly facing forward for the world full of potential buyers to see. 

Give those marketeers credit for considering a plethora of conditions prior to a product reaching our hands, give them credit for knowing and being relatively expert about a whole lot of things the consumer public never thinks about but gets them to buy cameras anyway. 



tolusina said:


> If you find a camera carry solution that has it's loop designed to rotate freely about a shoulder bolt, buy it if it suits your other requirements.
> ---
> Here are four BR fasteners........


........and here is a BR connector:






Note the swivel, designed to allow rotation around the lug.



tolusina said:


> If your idea of a good time out with your camera(s) is continually worrying and checking that a screw may have loosened, buy a BR or similar.


As I've stated before, with the AS-type clamp attached to the BR lug, I don't worry and don't need to check anything. 



tolusina said:


> If a randomly applied rotational force is applied to screw threads, thread loosening is inevitable.
> ---
> Neuro, I'm expecting a sarcastic critique of this post from you, please, stifle it.


After a long diatribe about engineering, implying that you know more than the engineers who designed the tripod socket-based carrying straps, you toss out _that_ little nugget and ask me not to reply sarcastically? C'mon...that's like my 5 year old daughter dangling her long braids in front of my 8 month old son and expecting him not to grab them. :

If a *randomly* applied rotational force is applied to screw threads, the probability of that force being applied in the direction that _tightens_ the screw is equal to the probability of it being applied in the direction that loosens the thread. You might want to look up the definition of "random."


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> If a *randomly* applied rotational force is applied to screw threads, the probability of that force being applied in the direction that _tightens_ the screw is equal to the probability of it being applied in the direction that loosens the thread. You might want to look up the definition of "random."



Using a similar theory playing roulette, I once bet on red thinking that it would eventually land back on red. So I doubled the bet each time knowing it would eventually hit and I would win and cover my losses. What I found is that it can hit on black ten times in a row. Perhaps it would work if I had more money at the time.

I felt just as if the camera had come loose from its strap, I was also randomly screwed.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 26, 2013)

takesome1 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > If a *randomly* applied rotational force is applied to screw threads, the probability of that force being applied in the direction that _tightens_ the screw is equal to the probability of it being applied in the direction that loosens the thread. You might want to look up the definition of "random."
> ...



Yes your theory for not losing money is flawed.

First, you have to allow for the house/table limits when coming up with a loss covering strategy.
Second, you make no allowances for zero or double zero, the house bank, and the reason you cannot beat the 1 in 2 odds, because hey are not one in two.
Third, surely the object of Gambling is to come out ahead, your betting strategy didn't have that premise built in.

In the USA the longest roulette colour run on record is red 32 times.


----------



## 7enderbender (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm actually surprised to not read things like that more often (snowboarding or not). I could never get myself to even consider that single screw connection. I would leave that to sports shooters and other folks who carry multiple bodies at a time - and get their geared payed for. But that's just me.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 26, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> I have no idea how it got out of the locked loop.



I think that before condeming a product, it would be vital to find out. There are many reasons why a camera could become detached. Some of those reasons can be user error. It would be a shame to condemn a product if the reason of the failure was the customer.

I am glad your equipment survived. But if you don't know why the camera became detached, it is hard to place the blame on the product.


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 26, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Well yes it does have the premise to come out ahead built in. As you double your bet you cover your previous losses. Starting with $2 on the 32nd time you would have a bet of $4,294,967,296 with a winnings of $8,589,934,592 less your bet and previous losses of $4,294,967,294 gives you a total winnings of $2.00.

But as with all casino games you will end up feeling like the 1D X coming loose of the BR strap.


----------



## surapon (Dec 26, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was snowboarding in the alps the other day, the weather was fantastic so i decided to take my 5Diii with me on my BR sport under my coat. I am a good boarder who rarely falls (unless trying something stupid), so was not concerned with having my camera tucked under my coat. I had the camera locked into the system, but at one point, when opening my coat, the camera somehow got detached and jumped out, bouncing on my board and rolling down the slope for a while before i could catch up! The camera and lens are all fine, thankfully, but my trust in BR is now gone! I have no idea how it got out of the locked loop.
> 
> ...



Dear adhocphotographer.
Happy holiday to you too.
For my Q double Straps $ 26 US Dollars that I use for long time and never fail me, But I add the small Belt add to the Camera Fastener Hole too.
Enjoy
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0095D9TKA/ref=asc_df_B0095D9TKA2899814?smid=A59OO3NF467ZG&tag=dealtmp3709-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B0095D9TKA


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 26, 2013)

takesome1 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > If a *randomly* applied rotational force is applied to screw threads, the probability of that force being applied in the direction that _tightens_ the screw is equal to the probability of it being applied in the direction that loosens the thread. You might want to look up the definition of "random."
> ...



Even if a game is 50/50, the expected value with = 0.5*value, but the expected value is only the likely value. With many roulette turns, the expected value might be even but the odds of remaining exactly even decreases toward zero as more turns as taken because the probability is spread over a greater number of possibilities. It is similar to the random walk phenomenon.


----------



## tolusina (Dec 26, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Your post lacks a basic understanding on two points.
> 
> 
> 1: The BR loop that mounts to the fastener has a swivel, so, from an engineering point of view, entirely negating your point.
> ...


BR swivel huh? And that swivel is designed that it can never ever bind from something, say, like the camera swinging to one side or the other causing a side force on the swivel portion?
That POS swivel cannot dependably negate anything, let alone my arguments. I think finding that swivel was the point when I lost all interest in BR products, it just looks cheesy and lame to my experienced mechanic's vision. No way I'm depending on that thing to secure my camera, you may, of course, proceed as you wish.


Correct, the OP hasn't stated which point failed. Seems to me likely that either the screw came loose, or the vaunted swivel failed or both.
Whatever the cause, he was using a BR strap, his camera fell, something failed. 
If it turns out that it was indeed operator error, that points back to BR engineering for not thoroughly "Idiot Proofing" (no offence intended) their designs. 
Idiot Proofing should be part of all best engineering practices. An engineer must look at their work, think up ways that an end user might possibly err and design around those possibilities. The best consumer products are always "Curse Proof" and "Idiot Proof".
---



neuroanatomist said:


> ...Consider that among camera manufacturing company staff, there are also those who specialize in sales and marketing - and their decisions usually trump the engineers and designers. No engineering idea for a carrying strap attachment, no matter how structurally sound, would be allowed to see the light of day if it resulted in the camera – and its logo – hanging upside down behind the owner, rather than upright and proudly facing forward for the world full of potential buyers to see.
> 
> 
> Give those marketeers credit for considering a plethora of conditions prior to a product reaching our hands, give them credit for knowing and being relatively expert about a whole lot of things the consumer public never thinks about but gets them to buy cameras anyway. .....



This one is really too much hot air Neuro, really.
If marketing thought inverted carry solutions would help sell cameras, we would have seem them long ago. Except, engineering likely put the kibosh on such ideas. Sure I can't say for sure, I'm not a camera engineer, I can only see what marketing has released.
No complex reasoning needed at all to imagine double brand logos, one inverted, if inverted carry was sound.


Gee, what do your brilliant sales guys think when an end user mounts the O.E. strap backwards? 
Logos on my 6D straps all face the same way, what was Canon Sales thinking? One Nikon strap has opposing Logos, the other Nikon and my Pentax have a single, centered Logo, if the camera is behind, strap logo is to the front though it could end up upside down.


Neuro, these Sales/Marketing comments of yours are just a lot of blah, blah, blah. I truly wish you would have saved the keystrokes you applied in yet another mighty effort of yours to denigrate another CR member, saved me the keystrokes of replying. Sometimes I think you just like seeing your sarcastic excellence in text. 
Lately, it seems only a small percentage of your posts demonstrate the depth of your most enviable knowledge and experience, a much larger percentage appear arrogantly negative for the sole purpose of being negative.

Yes, I did post...


tolusina said:


> ......Neuro, I'm expecting a sarcastic critique of this post from you, please, stifle it.......


And I changed the font color to white so that it would not be readily apparent on the board but only show if/when one began a reply.
Your sarcastic critique came through anyway, I do not thank you for your demonstrated lack of respect.

I want to state that it appears you just can't help yourself when it comes to posting your negativity. Better if I ask you to ask yourself if maybe you can find a way to help yourself stifle your negativity?
Your technical posts are truly marvelous and amazing, real internet gems. Must you counter those gems so negatively? Do you get off on the strangely congratulatory posts to the effect of "Yay! Neuro PWNs another noob"?
---


neuroanatomist said:


> ...As I've stated before, with the AS-type clamp attached to the BR lug, I don't worry and don't need to check anything......


Um, er, as you've stated before.........


neuroanatomist said:


> ....Personally, I attach a FastenR-3 to a Kirk 1" clamp (QRC-1) with Loctite for each of my BR straps. .....


That you have determined the need for the use of Loctite on your BR straps is a clear and unequivocal indication that you have recognized a basic design shortcoming and applied Loctite as a partial at best kludge work around of that short coming.
Neither you, I or anyone else needs an engineering degree to come to this conclusion.


neuroanatomist said:


> .......After a long diatribe about engineering, implying that you know more than the engineers who designed the tripod socket-based carrying straps,......


Not at all my implication.
My implication is that there are indeed mechanical engineers applying their skills and knowledge to the Camera Manufacturers' and consumers' benefit.
I do question whether the yayhoos that design BR type straps are engineers at all, their products indicate to me that they are little more than tinkerers.
You yourself have found need to tweak these lame designs.


neuroanatomist said:


> ....If a randomly applied rotational force is applied to screw threads, the probability of that force being applied in the direction that tightens the screw is equal to the probability of it being applied in the direction that loosens the thread. You might want to look up the definition of "random."


Did that look up.
---
_"ran·dom_
_ (rndm)_
_adj._
_1. Having no specific pattern, purpose, or objective: random movements. See Synonyms at chance._
_2. Mathematics & Statistics Of or relating to a type of circumstance or event that is described by a probability distribution._
_3. Of or relating to an event in which all outcomes are equally likely, as in the testing of a blood sample for the presence of a substance."_
---
Definition 3 does not apply here. 
It, and apparently Neuro, would imply that straps, cables, ropes, hair and such could never twist or tangle as each twisting or tangling force would be countered by an equal but opposite force. 
See the comments above regarding red/black random chance at roulette.

I'm going with definition 1 here, random being unpredictable.
Photogs whose BR straps have never loosened are the ones that experienced the clockwise forces as dominant, the anti clockwise crowd either caught the effects in progress or dropped expensive gear, that fits with definition 3. You get your 50/50 distribution, just not in the same place.


takesome1 said:


> .....I felt just as if the camera had come loose from its strap, I was also randomly screwed.


Let me see if I can improve on this thought.
BR straps and the like belong over in the Useless Accessories thread, better, a new thread titled, "Worse Than Useless Accessories, Beware, Catastrophic Failures Have been Reported ".

Really, it's not as though this thread is the first ever mention of one of this type carry system's failure.
While they are likely out there, I don't recall ever seeing a report of an O.E. style strap failing, and even if, an O.E. style strap is only likely to fail due to extreme wear and continued use under an extremely worn condition qualifies as Operator Error, or operator error during assembly.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 26, 2013)

My attachment points for my camera strap is a pair of sewn on nylon loops. I either have a neck strap hooked into the loops or when hiking, a pair of short tethers to the shoulder straps of my pack. 

For me, attaching something to the tripod mount is not going to work as it will interfere with tripod use or using it on my hiking pole/monopod.


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 27, 2013)

tolusina said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > .....I felt just as if the camera had come loose from its strap, I was also randomly screwed.
> ...



I wouldn't go that far, I use mine and it works great. However I got the memo and knew that failures were possible.
To put it on a fifth grade level, I put a wimberley C-12 on the BR Strap and put the maximum amount of torque I could on the screw. Since I bought it a year or so ago it has never come loose and has never failed. 

Also, the chance of a screw coming out is greater in this circumstance than the chance the screw will be tightened. This is because of friction and gravity. It takes more force to screw than unscrew.
Roulette is the opposite the chance you will be screwed will increase the more you play.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2013)

tolusina said:


> Correct, the OP hasn't stated which point failed. Seems to me likely that either the screw came loose, or the vaunted swivel failed or both..



You don't like BR straps, fine - don't use them. I've been hanging $2K-4K of gear from them for several years, and $20K of gear from one for over a year, and will keep on doing so. 

I fail to see how either of your suggestions has merit, given that the OP stated that his camera was tucked under his coat, meaning it likely had no rotational freedom. 

As for the rest of your post, I see no point in responding, as your opinion is irrelevant to me. 



takesome1 said:


> Also, the chance of a screw coming out is greater in this circumstance than the chance the screw will be tightened. This is because of friction and gravity. It takes more force to screw than unscrew.



Excellent point. Thus, the Loctite.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 27, 2013)

tolusina said:


> Correct, the OP hasn't stated which point failed. Seems to me likely that either the screw came loose, or the vaunted swivel failed or both..



But the OP, adhocphotographer, did say what happened, and I quoted it, you just chose to ignore it a second time,
" I have no idea how *it got out of the locked loop*." It, the fastener, didn't come undone and the swivel didn't fail. Your "seeming likely" is groundless and ignores the OP's actual statement.

Do what you like, when I use the BR I am very happy with it, I use it for my travel photography and some event shooting and it has carried a 1Ds MkIII and 24-70 around the world, several times. I trust it.


----------



## tolusina (Dec 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> ....I fail to see how either of your suggestions has merit, given that the OP stated that his camera was tucked under his coat, meaning it likely had no rotational freedom....


Naw, a snowboarder wouldn't be twisting around at all, I've seen the vids, as straight and stationary as an ironing board, um, not. Boarding is real real active sport, I have no trouble imagining the strap hanging from his neck, the camera near his waist, lots of motion between the two as arms, neck, torso, hips are all in continuous and vigorous motion.
You're right again, you fail, you fail to see or imagine.




neuroanatomist said:


> ......As for the rest of your post, I see no point in responding, as your opinion is irrelevant to me......


I know, huh?
That's why you posted........


neuroanatomist said:


> ....... you toss out that little nugget and ask me not to reply sarcastically? C'mon...that's like my 5 year old daughter dangling her long braids in front of my 8 month old son and expecting him not to grab them. ......


It appears you've been found wanting. 
And all this blah blah on my part wouldn't have happened without your admittedly sarcastic post. 


Time for you to do a dictionary look up, your word to find is "Sarcasm". 
It's never pleasant to be on the receiving end of sarcasm, do you delight in dishing it out?

---


privatebydesign said:


> ....But the OP, adhocphotographer, did say what happened, and I quoted it, you just chose to ignore it a second time,
> " I have no idea how it got out of the locked loop." It, the fastener, didn't come undone and the swivel didn't fail. Your "seeming likely" is groundless and ignores the OP's actual statement....


You are 100% correct, I did overlook that locked loop statement by the OP.
So, that pretty much leaves the screw/loop affair at fault, doesn't it? The 'D' ring must have opened, then sprung back into place. Not a good product endorsement. Goes straight back to BR engineering that looks as though it was found in a Cracker Jack™ box.
Whatever the cause, OP apparently used the product correctly, still, his camera hit the ground. BR failed him when he trustingly depended on it.


---
edit........
https://www.google.com/#q=black%20rapid%20strap%20failure&safe=off
and
https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&q=blackrapid+strap+warning&revid=172558662&sa=X&ei=LQ29UpztI6ba2AW96ICgCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CL4BENUCKAA&biw=978&bih=590


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2013)

tolusina said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ....I fail to see how either of your suggestions has merit, given that the OP stated that his camera was tucked under his coat, meaning it likely had no rotational freedom....
> ...



Yep, those active, twisting snowboarders always wear super oversized coats, don't they, with huge gaps in between their bodies and those coats. Lots of room for cameras to spin around, and they love snow accumulating in there, too. 

You definitely don't have trouble imagining things. Understanding them is more difficult. 



tolusina said:


> You are 100% correct, I did overlook that locked loop statement by the OP.



Reading carefully is more difficult, too, apparently. 



tolusina said:


> And all this blah blah on my part wouldn't have happened without your admittedly sarcastic post.



Well, you're right about one thing in this thread - that's a refreshing discovery. I'll keep on dishing out the sarcasm, you keep on dishing out a whole lot of blah blah blah. 

On second thought, you can dish out more blah blah blah, even toss in a few feeble attempts at sarcasm of your own if you like...but I'm done. Thanks for playing!


----------



## Northstar (Dec 27, 2013)

I like my BR, it carries my 1dx and my 70-200 all the time...never had a problem...and I'm pretty active when shooting sports. I would recommend the product.

However, if I had bought the strap without doing any further reading/research on how it can fail, but simply just started using it,(like some people do) then I guess there would be a decent chance of a "drop" having happened at some point in time. I was aware of the potential issues so I began taking precautions from day one.

We all know it can fail as a "right out of the box product" (pretty unlikely, but possible) if you're not taking some precautions/measures to decrease the likelihood of failure.

So with that said, there is some merit to the point that it could be designed better. IMO


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2013)

Northstar said:


> So with that said, there is some merit to the point that it could be designed better. IMO



Agreed. That's true of many products, actually...


----------



## iron-t (Dec 27, 2013)

While this doesn't respond directly to OP, Custom SLR makes a fastener similar to the BR one except the strap attachments can rotate freely. They call it the C-Loop and that is what I use. It also eliminates the need for the swivel and clip attachment that BR uses. I have had no issues with mine.


----------



## gbchriste (Dec 27, 2013)

I love my BR strap but am also cautious with it. Not long after adopting it, the swivel hook came off the attaching screw. Fortunately I had my hand on the body so the camera didn't go anywhere. Somehow the safety lock that keeps the hook latch closed had loosened, allowing the latch to open.

Unless I'm actually shooting or otherwise occupied, I always keep my right hand down near and in contact with the camera when it's hanging at my side. So now I've developed a habit of periodically giving both the the latch lock and the screw attach a little tightening twist with my thumb and forefinger. I do this frequently whenever the camera is hanging at my side.

It sounds like I'm constantly worrying about the camera coming loose from the strap but this action has now become completely automatic and unconscious. I don't even think about it and so the opposite is true - I have complete confidence that my camera and lens are secure.


----------



## DaveMiko (Dec 27, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was snowboarding in the alps the other day, the weather was fantastic so i decided to take my 5Diii with me on my BR sport under my coat. I am a good boarder who rarely falls (unless trying something stupid), so was not concerned with having my camera tucked under my coat. I had the camera locked into the system, but at one point, when opening my coat, the camera somehow got detached and jumped out, bouncing on my board and rolling down the slope for a while before i could catch up! The camera and lens are all fine, thankfully, but my trust in BR is now gone! I have no idea how it got out of the locked loop.
> 
> ...



I own very expensive gear (as many others, obviously) and I never, ever am careless in handling them. For instance, I always carry my 1DX and 5DIII inside camera bags (I use Lowepro Fastpacks). I avoid BlackRapid straps, since I don't like the idea of an equipment like that hanging around from a thread. It just doesn't provide me with a sense of security. It would have been unthinkable for me to do as you did, in this case.


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 27, 2013)

Luma Labs Cinch Strap

http://luma-labs.com/pages/cinch

Connects at 2 points on the camera so "twirling" is literally impossible.

The bottom attachment is an Arca-Swiss plate, so the whole tripod-to-handheld thing is a non-issue. 

The versatility of choosing short and snug for carrying, or long for shooting, is great. 

Price is nice at $60 too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> Luma Labs Cinch Strap
> 
> The bottom attachment is an Arca-Swiss plate, so the whole tripod-to-handheld thing is a non-issue.



Except for the dangling strap when it's mounted on a tripod, which is a source of vibration, especially if there's wind. Also, with collared lenses while they have an alternate solution (podmount) it's not optimal, in that switching it around from one lens to another, or switching from collared to non-collared lens, seems like it would be a hassle. But if you only use non-collared lenses and don't mind a dangling strap, it looks like a good solution.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm not a Black Rapid fan. I tried one for a year or so, had several near disasters and found myself constantly carrying the camera in my hand and checking the nut to make sure it was tight. 

I also found the strap itself not all that functional. Instead of the camera sliding up and down as advertised the entire strap tended to slide around on my body whenever I put the camera to my eye. So I finally dumped it and went back to a conventional strap.

I guess it's just different strokes for different folks, but I didn't find it to be the ultimate strap some people believe it to be. 

Thus, I think adhocphotographer's warnings and tolusina's comments have quite a bit of merit.



neuroanatomist said:


> Consider that among camera manufacturing company staff, there are also those who specialize in sales and marketing - and their decisions usually trump the engineers and designers. No engineering idea for a carrying strap attachment, no matter how structurally sound, would be allowed to see the light of day if it resulted in the camera – and its logo – hanging upside down behind the owner, rather than upright and proudly facing forward for the world full of potential buyers to see.



I find the anti-marketing diatribes on this site wearying and incredibly ill-informed. Two points in this particular case:

A tripod socket is designed to be a tripod socket. It is engineered, built and stress-tested for that purpose. If you want to use it for another purpose, you do so at your own risk. Perhaps it can function perfectly well for that other purpose, but the point is that in order to know that, the camera manufacturer would have to spend additional dollars designing, machining and testing the tripod socket for those other purposes. 

The reason camera manufacturers don't make straps that rely on the tripod socket is that it wasn't designed for that purpose and the engineers have already installed strap holders that were designed for that purpose. 

But, the more significant point is the utter nonsense that gets continuously spewed on this site about marketing in general.

Good marketing (and believe me, Canon engages in good marketing) is always customer-based. It begins with extensive research into what the customers want, how they use the product and what their needs are. It is that research that is fed up the line to designers, engineers, etc., who are tasked with developing products that meet the needs of the consumer. 

It is far more common for an engineering or design division to veto a particular feature because of technical limitations, than it is for a marketing division to reject an engineering solution. Ultimately, it comes down to the financial division, which has to look at the cost-benefit analysis of any feature to determine if it is cost-effective and they are just as likely to veto a marketing department's recommendations as they are an engineering department. In fact, more times than not, it will be the limits or constraints identified by the engineering and design departments that will kill off a feature, rather than marketing, which is always (in a well-run organization) the most vocal advocate for the consumer in the company.

This, of course, is not because of any particular largesse by the marketing department, but simply because it makes their jobs easier if the company can produce products that consumers actually want to buy.

Bottom line is, in a well-run company the marketing department is always the consumer's strongest advocate. If that has not been your experience in your particular company, then blame the company's management because they aren't doing their job if they aren't using ground-up marketing and design.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 27, 2013)

I've owned and enjoyed several BR straps along with other variations from other manufacturers for many years. But I treat everything the same way, with an assumption that if it can fail, it eventually will. Nothing is perfect. I try to maintain vigilance on checking the connection points often. If I were to go snowboarding with my 5D3, I would assume more risk of failure and have a backup strap connected. I would also assume that the heavy rig would probably fly up and hit me in the face at some point. Hence, I thought the same thing as *neuro* - _chest harness_. 'Nuff said on that.

I've experienced other types of failures/issues a couple of times that are a byproduct of all of the side hanging hip hugging strap systems. These failures have to do with where some lenses rub on your side. When they rub and press against your hip, some lenses, the 70-200 f/2.8 in my case, end up with the control switches on the side being manipulated. I'll go to take a shot and realize the AF switch is changed to MF, etc. D'Oh!

Worse, once or twice I have had a large lens unlock from the body and almost fall completely off because I was using a teleconverter and the release lever for the TC sticks out on the side where it hangs against my hip. As the camera hung against my hip, things eventually pushed and rotated just enough to loosen the lens and I noticed it just before it rotated enough to separate! Whew! So I watch that now as well.

My solutions... I simply put some gaffer tape over the switches on the lens with a tab to pull it back if I need to change one. I put a bit of gaffer tape around some of the base of the lens where it contacts the camera body to prevent it from rotating if the TC release gets pushed. And finally, I adjust the strap a bit if I notice that it is hanging in such a way as to allow the TC release to be pressed with the pants I'm wearing or whatever.


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > Luma Labs Cinch Strap
> ...



I can't deny the fact that the strap would remain attached while it is on the tripod, though I can't imagine the added "wind loading" from that, above the existing wind load from the camera and tripod, would be a factor to me personally. 

As for the collared lenses, I would not mount the strap to the lens collar. I just mount it to the camera and leave it. The biggest lens I carry would be a 70-200 with a 1/4x TC, but that works great with the strap attached in 2 places to the camera. Just leave an extra Luma Arca Swiss plate (or any other Arca Swiss Plate) to the lens collar and it is good to go on and off the tripod. 

I have thought about getting an L-bracket, but I don't use the 'pod that much, and the bracket itself seems like it would be a bit clunky for 24/7 use, so (I guess?) I might end up taking it off a lot. (I don't know.) On the other hand, the Luma solution seems easy and always ready.

I don't have any truly massive 500mm or 600mm lenses which I might want to attach directly to the strap rather than leaving the strap on the camera, so that is one consideration. I also don't use the tripod or the monopod more than 5% of the time anyway. So some people may see things completely differently for their own habits/needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2013)

The questions in this post are unfortunately near and dear to my heart. (I dearly love my BR straps and I have 3.) The OP and several respondents raise excellent issues. First, my gut instinct tells me that the camera came off because the little tubular thingy that in theory locks the carabiner came unscrewed, and the coat compressed the spring on the carabiner. (I see no other way, if the attachment-point was still on the camera when it was recovered.) Second, I am alas dismayed by the cheesy construction of the carabiner itself-- a) it is easily worn down, because it is a cheap casting, by constant rubbing against the nice stainless attachment; and b) the pin/swivel at the top that goes into the square buckle that slides up and down the webbing is the weak point in the whole link--if is breaks, there goes your gear. I have repeatedly talked with BR about this, to no avail. 
The other issue is: what happens if the strap is mounted to the tripod-collar, and the camera separates from the lens? (This happened to me, and to others on this board.) I have made a small length of 2 mm climbing shock cord, about 4" in length, with a bowline in each end. One end is permanently through a spare BR attachment point. This goes into the BODY of the camera. The free end of the cord (with its bowline) goes into the carabiner. So if the camera comes off the lens, it doesn't hit the ground or bottom of the Zodiac or whatever, it just dangles for a moment. It ain't pretty, but it works. (Like me.) I shall try to post a pic of this. (The carabiner, not me.)


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > When you started your post with "I was snowboarding in the alps....." I could see something happening. Those kind of statements usually do not end well for camera gear.
> ...



Agreed. I thought back pack. I do not see any reason to have a camera on a strap when you are snowboarding down the mountain. Better to keep it all wrapped up, stop and get it out (seconds only) and shoot. Much better than what happened, or potentially falling and damaging it and you too. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## LDS (Dec 28, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Agreed. I thought back pack. I do not see any reason to have a camera on a strap when you are snowboarding


Right. Those kind of straps are made when you need the camera at hand for a quick shot. IMHO the BR description of its Sport is a bit misleading and raised expectations - it looks it works perfectly in *any* "adventurous" situation but IMHO it can't - the very design is not good for any situation, especially when the user body moves a lot and/or fast, and can't control the camera because his or her hands are busy keeping the user alive...
If you're going to tuck it under your jacket, what's the point of using it? Having to remove gloves, open the jacket and get the camera is not faster than opening a backpack or using a chest harness. Anyway, I would never use something that let the camera moving, turning and oscillating while doing something like skiing or the like - too many things may go wrong - and I wouldn't like if it happens to fall over my camera and lens - I could damage it and it could hurt me badly.


----------



## JohnUSA (Dec 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> ... First, my gut instinct tells me that the camera came off because the little tubular thingy that in theory locks the *carabiner came unscrewed*, and the coat compressed the spring on the carabiner....



I attended a rock climbing class and one of the first warnings the climbing instructor told us was not to trust locking carabiners... they will unlock eventually. He also showed us how to use two carabiners in the yin/yang position for added security.


----------



## Botts (Dec 28, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> My attachment points for my camera strap is a pair of sewn on nylon loops. I either have a neck strap hooked into the loops or when hiking, a pair of short tethers to the shoulder straps of my pack.
> 
> For me, attaching something to the tripod mount is not going to work as it will interfere with tripod use or using it on my hiking pole/monopod.



I use a split-ring for this. Like a keychain ring. If you get a solid keychain ring it's bomb proof. It can scratch the abutting material though, but I don't mind some wear marks on my gear.

From Cars 2:


> Mater: Oh, for a second there I thought you was trying to fix my dents.
> Holley Shiftwell: Yes, I was.
> Mater: Well then, no thank you. I don't get them dents buffed, pulled, filled or painted by nobody. They way too valuble.
> Holley Shiftwell: Your dents are valuble? Really?
> Mater: I come by each one of 'em with my best friend Lightning McQueen. I don't fix these. I wanna remember these dents forever.








JohnUSA said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > ... First, my gut instinct tells me that the camera came off because the little tubular thingy that in theory locks the *carabiner came unscrewed*, and the coat compressed the spring on the carabiner....
> ...



Eh, I have rock climbed a lot, I've never seen one fail. It could, but that's a risk I'm willing to take. In the grand scheme of things, if one wanted to avoid risk he wouldn't rock climb.

The risk in the lock on my locking carabiner failing, and subsequently my carabiner failing is likely way lower than the brakes on my car failing, or getting hit by a car while walking to work. For me, the extra carabiner is simply too much redundancy. The carabiners are engineered with an incredible safety factor.


----------



## LDS (Dec 28, 2013)

It looks BlackRapid is aware of some issue because it made available a "tether kit" to use the camera straps rings also, and an hook cover that looks to add another lock to the hook. There are also additinal hooks to limit the camera movement.
Anyway IMHO the tripod mount is not designed to sustain heavy changing forces, I would not rely on it in such situations.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Dec 28, 2013)

gbchriste said:


> I love my BR strap but am also cautious with it. Not long after adopting it, the swivel hook came off the attaching screw. Fortunately I had my hand on the body so the camera didn't go anywhere. Somehow the safety lock that keeps the hook latch closed had loosened, allowing the latch to open.
> 
> Unless I'm actually shooting or otherwise occupied, I always keep my right hand down near and in contact with the camera when it's hanging at my side. So now I've developed a habit of periodically giving both the the latch lock and the screw attach a little tightening twist with my thumb and forefinger. I do this frequently whenever the camera is hanging at my side.
> 
> It sounds like I'm constantly worrying about the camera coming loose from the strap but this action has now become completely automatic and unconscious. I don't even think about it and so the opposite is true - I have complete confidence that my camera and lens are secure.



i can say i do the exact same thing with my BR's. Never had the actual screw loosen on me, but, that D ring does loosen up...That is the weak point...with that said, thinking of how my neck would feel now with a standard strap, or, trying to shoulder carry with a standard strap...i'd be spending a lot more on a chiropractor!


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Dec 28, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I'm not a Black Rapid fan. I tried one for a year or so, had several near disasters and found myself constantly carrying the camera in my hand and checking the nut to make sure it was tight.
> 
> I also found the strap itself not all that functional. Instead of the camera sliding up and down as advertised the entire strap tended to slide around on my body whenever I put the camera to my eye. So I finally dumped it and went back to a conventional strap.
> 
> ...



I agree that...if the actual camera manufacturer were to design other means of straps for camera's (IE shoulder style that makes it easier to dual carry/ anything that doesn't put all the weight on the neck/ using a neck strap as a shoulder strap then constantly worrying about the damn thing slipping...then maybe we'd have a better system. But, canon/niokon made their straps for universal use, meaning it's simple for the guy who carries his camera maybe 30 minutes a week. If your a heavy shooter, like weddings, all that weight is gonna be hard on your back and neck if all you have is a standard strap. 

when i was looking into alternatives to destroying my neck, it was between BR and spider, and spider using uses that tripod mount as well, I just didn't like that it put all the weight on the hip, and a few other things about that system. Either way, I have not seen much out there that functions well, keeps the weight off the neck and uses the standard strap holders built into the camera...not a BR fanboi here, so open to options - but - not going back to standard straps...


----------



## Northstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > I love my BR strap but am also cautious with it. Not long after adopting it, the swivel hook came off the attaching screw. Fortunately I had my hand on the body so the camera didn't go anywhere. Somehow the safety lock that keeps the hook latch closed had loosened, allowing the latch to open.
> ...



+1 Chuck....I feel and do the same.

Does anybody think there is a better option than BR? I would be open to switching if there was a better product available.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 28, 2013)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> I agree that...if the actual camera manufacturer were to design other means of straps for camera's (IE shoulder style that makes it easier to dual carry/ anything that doesn't put all the weight on the neck/ using a neck strap as a shoulder strap then constantly worrying about the damn thing slipping...then maybe we'd have a better system. But, canon/nikon made their straps for universal use, meaning it's simple for the guy who carries his camera maybe 30 minutes a week. If your a heavy shooter, like weddings, all that weight is gonna be hard on your back and neck if all you have is a standard strap...



No argument here. As one who suffers from chronic neck pain I would love a good alternative. The Black Rapid didn't work well for me, but as I said, "different strokes." 

The main point of my over-long diatribe was really to debunk the rather silly notion that the failure of camera manufacturers to design a good, workable alternative to the traditional neck strap is somehow the result of a marketing decision. 

Personally, it's beyond me why it is so difficult to design a more comfortable, practical solution that uses the existing strap attachments. But then, I can't figure out why it seems impossible to find a simple hand strap that actually fits and works well with a gripped camera body either.

Given the aging-out of DSLR users, I would think someone could figure out a comfortable alternative.


----------



## wockawocka (Dec 28, 2013)

As someone who's used the BR R7's and the dual all I can say is that the swivel feature is fine, but it can get caught up on itself and lever the screw open. I lifted my 1DX up just as mine had come undone.

You also hear other reports too.

I'll be completely open and honest, for any company to offer a system like this without the option of using a secondary fastening method, like a lightweight steel rope which clips to the camera body (via the bar under most camera bodies or even the strap lugs on either side) then I find it quite moronic, tunneled approach.

Long term metal fatigue is starting to break the straps at their weakest points. I know of one tog whose camera fell to the ground when the metal of the BR just snapped in two.

How hard would it be to add a fail safe to the strap.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 28, 2013)

wockawocka said:


> How hard would it be to add a fail safe to the strap.



Not hard at all.


----------



## JohnUSA (Dec 28, 2013)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> ...
> when i was looking into alternatives to destroying my neck, it was between BR and spider, and spider using uses that tripod mount as well, I just didn't like that it put all the weight on the hip, and a few other things about that system. Either way, I have not seen much out there that functions well, keeps the weight off the neck and uses the standard strap holders built into the camera...not a BR fanboi here, so open to options - but - not going back to standard straps...



I've been super happy with the Carry Speed FS-Pro strap and their hinge plate. Unfortunately there was some kind of patent infringement and Black Rapid shut them down. Sad as I think the Carry Speed was the best out of the bunch. I ordered a second via eBay as they are still available while supplies last. I second shoot weddings and events and can shoot all day without any neck, back or hand problems. The wide strap is the key... for me anyway.


----------



## tolusina (Dec 29, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Not hard at all.


That kind of looks like BR knows and acknowledges the possibility that a camera may come separated for their basic product.


----------



## JohnUSA (Dec 29, 2013)

^^^ Yeah and you have to pay extra to fix their design flaw!


----------



## brad-man (Dec 29, 2013)

Or perhaps they're just trying to make a few bucks off of the minority of users who are concerned about such things. As far as I'm concerned, the only weak spot in the system is the part of the turnbuckle that's constantly rubbing. That will be the only part I expect to fail, ever. As it's soft metal, there will be ample visual indications long before that failure occurs, so just look at it once in a while. Though I must admit, the carabiner clipping the waist to the strap could occasionally come in handy.


----------



## eli72 (Dec 29, 2013)

Does anybody think there is a better option than BR? I would be open to switching if there was a better product available.
[/quote]

It's a little convoluted and may not work for everyone, but I use a ThinkTank Steroid Speed Belt with the Pixel Racing Harness V2.0, an OpTech USA Dual Harness (with the long Pro Loop camera straps added), and a SpiderPro Dual Camera System attached to the belt because I'm often carrying two bodies. The SpiderPro attachments on the belt give me the ability to take the weight of the cameras off of my neck when I'm not using them, and the OpTech Dual Harness makes me feel better in case something should happen to the SpiderPro connecting points.


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 29, 2013)

tolusina said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Not hard at all.
> ...



BR also has the lock star connect R cover as part of their classic bundle currently. If the op had this, he might have avoided the incident. Prevents the latch from opening or being unhooked from the d ring.

I personally would not fully rely on any strap system that use the tripod socket alone as the only point of attachment. I use my BR dual straps with peak design cuff as the tether. I like their anchors than the BR tether system or op tech loop. Smaller footprint and usable with other peak design straps.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Dec 29, 2013)

eli72 said:


> Does anybody think there is a better option than BR? I would be open to switching if there was a better product available.



It's a little convoluted and may not work for everyone, but I use a ThinkTank Steroid Speed Belt with the Pixel Racing Harness V2.0, an OpTech USA Dual Harness (with the long Pro Loop camera straps added), and a SpiderPro Dual Camera System attached to the belt because I'm often carrying two bodies. The SpiderPro attachments on the belt give me the ability to take the weight of the cameras off of my neck when I'm not using them, and the OpTech Dual Harness makes me feel better in case something should happen to the SpiderPro connecting points.
[/quote]

i had the straps for a think tank bag..and have the belt...but...1 strap that fits in my bag versus a whole harness system...wow...yeah, there are ways...but..to fit the bill you need secure, versatile, compact and ease of use. a belt with harness...yeah it works but its a lot of clunk too. that's why i went BR instead of investing in the whole harness system....just too much extra stuff. hell, as it is i have 2 BR's on 2 bodies - i could have the full dual wield setup, but i like being able to with easy just pull one off without unclasping...yeah, its still clunky but still...way easier than a full harness and since using BR's the release of weight on the neck...wow...whole different world...i make it through a 10 hour weddings yeah feeling beat but not crippled...so i check the connectors a lot to make sure they are set. that's easier in comparison...


----------



## tolusina (Dec 29, 2013)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> ...........ThinkTank Steroid Speed Belt with the Pixel Racing Harness V2.0, an OpTech USA Dual Harness (with the long Pro Loop camera straps added), and a SpiderPro Dual Camera System attached to the belt because I'm often carrying two bodies......



Sorry, I'm chuckling over this post. 
I've no idea what all that stuff is, though I'm sure ten minutes or so of quality google time would inform me, but never mind that........
I'm chuckling because it brings to mind Rube Goldberg, dominoes, that sort of thing. Oh, for sure and willingly I've done similar things in the past. Hmm, just built a PC with just this component supposed to work with these other three, and another to do this other thing, yeah, i get it, still, I chuckle. 

GAS affects us differently I suppose, some of us buy several camera bodies, some lots of lenses, some lots of PC gear, some lots of straps and bags and such. Some few have multiples of everything.

Now, if I can just get through or around this forest of cheap tripods, I can get to the coffee pot......



.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 29, 2013)

eli72 said:


> Does anybody think there is a better option than BR? I would be open to switching if there was a better product available.



It's a little convoluted and may not work for everyone, but I use a ThinkTank Steroid Speed Belt with the Pixel Racing Harness V2.0, an OpTech USA Dual Harness (with the long Pro Loop camera straps added), and a SpiderPro Dual Camera System attached to the belt because I'm often carrying two bodies. The SpiderPro attachments on the belt give me the ability to take the weight of the cameras off of my neck when I'm not using them, and the OpTech Dual Harness makes me feel better in case something should happen to the SpiderPro connecting points.
[/quote]

I use a similar setup.

think tank steroid belt and pixel harness v2
I use a think tank holster for my second camera usually wide angle no strap
mail camera usually 70-200 with an optech utility strap with the sling attachment

what I like about the optech system with a sling is that I have two attachment points on the sling to the body or my 300mm lens.

YMMV


----------



## Northstar (Dec 29, 2013)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> eli72 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody think there is a better option than BR? I would be open to switching if there was a better product available.
> ...



i had the straps for a think tank bag..and have the belt...but...1 strap that fits in my bag versus a whole harness system...wow...yeah, there are ways...but..to fit the bill you need secure, versatile, compact and ease of use. a belt with harness...yeah it works but its a lot of clunk too. that's why i went BR instead of investing in the whole harness system....just too much extra stuff. hell, as it is i have 2 BR's on 2 bodies - i could have the full dual wield setup, but i like being able to with easy just pull one off without unclasping...yeah, its still clunky but still...way easier than a full harness and since using BR's the release of weight on the neck...wow...whole different world...i make it through a 10 hour weddings yeah feeling beat but not crippled...so i check the connectors a lot to make sure they are set. that's easier in comparison...
[/quote]

thanks Chuck


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2013)

I think the insight, expertise, and thoughtfulness of the summed above posts on what should be a fairly simple engineering issue, is remarkable. I am very concerned about BR's cheesy metal for its carabiner. I am also, though, disappointed with Canon's own design of the lens-release button: I can;t imagine it would be too difficult or expensive to make that a bit harder to release so that a 'lifeline' would become unnecessary. I have tried to attach 2 photos to this post--I hope they come through. The first shows cheesy BR construction; the second shows my Rube Goldberg but effective remedy for the release on the lens...


----------



## brad-man (Dec 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I think the insight, expertise, and thoughtfulness of the summed above posts on what should be a fairly simple engineering issue, is remarkable. I am very concerned about BR's cheesy metal for its carabiner. I am also, though, disappointed with Canon's own design of the lens-release button: I can;t imagine it would be too difficult or expensive to make that a bit harder to release so that a 'lifeline' would become unnecessary. I have tried to attach 2 photos to this post--I hope they come through. The first shows cheesy BR construction; the second shows my Rube Goldberg but effective remedy for the release on the lens...



Are you certain that the ConnectR in the first photo is an oem part? I have four of them, and they all have smooth lock nuts like the one in your second photo. That is also how they are displayed on the BR website.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, this is original BR OEM. They switched to the smoother lock nuts later on, and that is what they currently supply. I was (and am) very supportive of the basic BR concept/design, and was an 'early adopter'; but their quality of material is IMHO suboptimal.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 29, 2013)

Another view of the older style ConnectR-2 with the knurled locking collar. 







My two newer ones have the smooth collar. My carabiners don't look distorted like that, though, not even the one on my Sport-L that I use to carry the 600 II + 1D X (>12 lbs).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2013)

With a rig like that, Mr. Neuroanatomist, I would suspect that there is probably an identical notch in your left clavicle ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> With a rig like that, Mr. Neuroanatomist, I would suspect that there is probably an identical notch in your left clavicle ...



Could be, but the 12 lb weight isn't a problem. Being right-handed, the norm would be for my left arm/shoulder to be weaker. But I've spent nearly six years carrying a heavy weight with my left arm (leaving my right hand free)...in fact, there's an 18 lb weight there as I type this - sleeping 8-month old, who's now taken the place of my two older daughters as the one who gets carried - at least, most of the time.


----------



## Pandypix (Dec 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > With a rig like that, Mr. Neuroanatomist, I would suspect that there is probably an identical notch in your left clavicle ...
> ...


I

I am also right handed, I use my left hand/ shoulder for most of my lifting and carrying. By doing this I am able to use my right hand to do more complex stuff, open doors carry groceries plus access the mess I call a handbag. My Christmas gift to myself is a carry strap for my new camera purchased in October I think the first thing to add is a safety strap using the connection plate it has a slot ready to use and the connection on camera. Next thing to do is go practice using the setup before we head away for our next trip. 8)


----------



## JohnUSA (Jan 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I think the insight, expertise, and thoughtfulness of the summed above posts on what should be a fairly simple engineering issue, is remarkable. I am very concerned about BR's cheesy metal for its carabiner. I am also, though, disappointed with Canon's own design of the lens-release button: I can;t imagine it would be too difficult or expensive to make that a bit harder to release so that a 'lifeline' would become unnecessary. I have tried to attach 2 photos to this post--I hope they come through. The first shows cheesy BR construction; the second shows my Rube Goldberg but effective remedy for the release on the lens...



Great idea John... I would probably loop your Rube Goldberg through the rectangular metal buckle, if the carabiner falls the Rube Goldberg will fail too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2014)

Good point, I considered that; but my concern honestly is about disconnection of the lens from the Canon, rather than failure of the carabiner or the post at the top of the carabiner. ... good point though.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 6, 2014)

"Does anybody think there is a better option than BR? "

I liked the simple design of the Bosstrap. You can easily make your own for a fraction of the cost though.


----------

